# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  Ndihmë për GarageBand në Mac OS X

## Gjergj

Pershendetje!

Kohet e fundit po perdor pak si shum programin e mrekullueshem te Mac
Deri diku ja kam arrit ta zberthej funksionin e tij, por problemi qendron ktu,
Nuk po mund te ndryshoj shkallen per nje loop cilado te jet ajo software instrument apo real instrument pra po mundohem ta kthej nje loop nga Maxhore ne Minore e kshtu anasjelltas, ekzistojne ne ket program maxhore edhe minore loops por nuk jane ne te njejten patern.

Nqs dikush e perdor ket program do ti jem mirnjohes per sado pak ndihme.
Pershnetje
Gjergji.

----------


## ANDI_

http://wikivid.com/index.php/GarageBand 

Tutorial shume i mire me video se si te perdoresh GarageBand  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Gjergj

Faleminderit shum per pergjigjen, me te vertet kjo faqe paska informacion te bollshem e aq ma teper me video, pra edhe nji here flm e t'gjith  te mirat.

----------


## autotune

ose nje alternativ  tjeter me Bias's Peak Pro

----------

